# EEA Family Permit approved - document list



## Britgirl1 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hello all,

We received our Family Permit today. It took 12 working days for assessment and we received it 2 days later from Düsseldorf Visa Application Centre.

For info, our documents submitted were as follows:

- applicant's original passport,
- copy of my British passport,
- copy of marriage certificate,
- relationship history letter,
- photos of us together at home, on holiday, at our wedding, and with friends,
- current rental contract signed by myself and my spouse (with translated copy of relevant areas),
- city authority Residence Registration documents for us both (with translated copies),
- contracts of employment during my time in Germany,
- a letter from my UK employer showing start date and salary,
- last 6 months payslips,
- last 6 months German bank account statements,
- copy of German Permanent Residence Card of my spouse (with translated copy),
- Private Medical Insurance certificates, 
- Dentist registration confirmation for myself and my spouse, 
- Copy of my spouse’s German driving licence (with translated copy),
- Copy of our German Credit Cards,
- Medical certificate signed and stamped from our German GP for treatment,
- community email confirming membership and participation,
- Laptop invoice for delivery to our German address, 
- TV licence registration document in the name of my spouse (with translated copy). 


The curious items here are that we only needed to supply a copy (not even certified) of my British passport, a copy of our marriage certificate, and a copy of the non-EEA applicant's Residence Card. I don't really understand this as we are constantly told on this forum that the EEA National MUST submit their passport or a certified copy - nothing else will be accepted.

We did neither and the Family Permit was approved. 

The Visa Application Centre worker didn't even look at my passport, she just said "as long as you have supplied a copy, that is fine".

I don't know if this is something to do with the Visa Application Centres scanning in documents now, but they are only supposed to scan in supporting docs. Passports are not supporting docs.

Maybe one of the admins here who state you must submit the original passport of the EEA National can advise?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Because you applied under Surinder Singh provision as British citizen, and Home Office has access to UK passport database. For any other application, original or certified copy of EEA citizen's passport or national ID card will be required.


----------



## Britgirl1 (Feb 17, 2017)

Thank you for the clarification, Joppa!

I was not aware that the British citizen only needs to submit a copy. It says on the official GOV.UK site under the Surinder Singh page (https://www.gov.uk/family-permit/surinder-singh):

"Documents you must provide

You must provide:

a valid passport
2 passport size colour photographs
evidence of your relationship to your British family member, such as a marriage certificate, civil partnership certificate or birth certificate
*your family member’s valid passport (or a certified copy if you can’t provide the original)*"

I was worried sick that it would be rejected for not submitting the original British passport.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

But it's an established practice only to require a plain photocopy of bio pages of UK passport in support of any immigration application.


----------

